# Dog Harnesses to Stop Pulling: How to Choose the Right One



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

*There are many different dog harnesses to stop pulling to pick from–find out how to make the right choice.*

Every dog is excited to go outside and strut their stuff, but some pooches can get a bit too excited on walks, pulling and tugging you along. Not only that leash pulling can be frustrating as heck, but you might also experience shoulder and wrist pain from trying to keep your eager pooch under control. If you want your dog to behave when you walk them on a leash- and avoid those red sore palms and painful joints, no-pull dog harnesses are the answer. These specially designed dog harnesses to stop pulling use humane but effective tactics to prevent your dog from wiggling and tugging on the leash. 

In case your dog is still in leash training or has a tendency to pull, collars are a particularly bad idea and regular harnesses just won’t do the job. If your pet has a collar and tugs on the leash repeatedly, they’ll be at risk for choking and injury to trachea. 

*Read More: *








Say Bye to Tug o' Walks: Best Dog Harnesses to Stop Pulling - PetGuide


Pulling on leash can get real old real fast. Find out what to do to prevent dog from tugging and which are the best dog harnesses to stop pulling for good.




www.petguide.com


----------

